# Eheim skim 350, ala ADA Vuppa



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

It looks like Eheim has come up with a bit of an alternative to the ADA Vuppa. Whether it's available in the US is another question.

http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/accessories/cleaning/surface_skimmer_skim350


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting...I wonder what the MSRP will be like


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if the height is self-adjusting. 
Pricing in Europe is 1/6-1/7 of the ADA's offering it seems.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

And another photo.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/7232613806/in/photostream/


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW, you have no idea how excited I am about this release. I've held off on getting a Vuppa because the price is ridiculous (especially the 'titanium' version...pfft..) 

If they don't release this in the US, do you think it'll be possible to import them...?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

bababooey said:


> WOW, you have no idea how excited I am about this release. I've held off on getting a Vuppa because the price is ridiculous (especially the 'titanium' version...pfft..)
> 
> If they don't release this in the US, do you think it'll be possible to import them...?


I'm sure you could find a retailer in the UK that would ship one to you.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

KH2PO4 said:


> I wonder if the height is self-adjusting.
> Pricing in Europe is 1/6-1/7 of the ADA's offering it seems.


Looks like it might be based on the pics, they show the little cloverleaf head thing moving up and down but I guess with them being weird Germans that could just indicate that with enough force and cussing it can be moved manually lol.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

blink said:


> Looks like it might be based on the pics, they show the little cloverleaf head thing moving up and down but I guess with them being weird Germans that could just indicate that with enough force and cussing it can be moved manually lol.


lol, I read the manual on Eheim's site and it does float, IIRC.


----------



## bababooey (Nov 9, 2011)

I contacted eheim to get more info about this. They are planning to release in North America in Spring 2013!!!!

(My original post was wrong. There seems to be a language barrier because most of the reps speak German and I misunderstood the spring 2013 release to be for Europe only.)


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

check it out .... first batch has come to US.








you can order more ... see following ...
http://forum.sfbaaps.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13773#p141431


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it automatically adjusting or manual?


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> Is it automatically adjusting or manual?


you mean the surface head ? it is floating ... 
so it will adjust to the water level for one inch or two ... 
similar to one that attached to canister filter intake.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a pretty slick looking unit.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there a link that doesn't require registration at SFBAAPS' website?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a link but it appears they are on back order.


http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Eheim-Skim350-3536310-720686350274.htm

and more info.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...if-you-Pre-Order-by-5-31-USA-TBR-Members-Only


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cool idea, too bad its bulky and ugly.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> cool idea, too bad its bulky and ugly.


+1

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> cool idea, too bad its bulky and ugly.


I don't think it looks that bad at all and as far as being bulky it looks really small to me when compared to the drop checker in the picture. While it might not be the shiny stainless steel ADA vuppa I would bet it will out perform the vuppa as every Eheim product I have owned has been great. Some people prefer the looks of a product and some prefer the performance and reliability.

Take a look at Matt's thread over on The Barr Report and see that it's not as big as you think.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

wheres the thread at? what sub forum?

I had the Vuppa, theres not really anything you can improve on besides not having to adjust the thing daily. That is the one advantage of the eheim.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> wheres the thread at? what sub forum?
> 
> I had the Vuppa, theres not really anything you can improve on besides not having to adjust the thing daily. That is the one advantage of the eheim.


http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...if-you-Pre-Order-by-5-31-USA-TBR-Members-Only


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cool thread. Nice product for the price. I would use it on a bigger tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

It looks bulky but I guess it really isnt.

5.19"H x 1.59"W x 2.12"D

not really that bad!!!
great price to!


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

the one i use on the picture has rio attachment on the output flow. this is just to flow on certain direction for my case. 
if looking at side by side, the drop checker is bulkier ... 
It has sponge filter within, it may need to be clean time to time, but the debris is trapped and not flowed back to the output.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

ua hua said:


> Here's a link but it appears they are on back order.
> 
> 
> http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Eheim-Skim350-3536310-720686350274.htm
> ...


the second batch coming soon, i purchase from the store as part of the first batch together with Matt and they deliver as soon as they receive the item.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> cool thread. Nice product for the price. I would use it on a bigger tank.


I am using it on 75 Gallon tank that i started.
Here is the FTS.


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

please someone do a review of this device how you set it up and how well it works
doc


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

geesantoz said:


> I am using it on 75 Gallon tank that i started.
> Here is the FTS.
> View attachment 146658


Looks good. Do you have a journal for that tank?

Have you considered moving it to the other side of the tank so the output doesn't counteract the flow of the tank?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

drhemlock2 said:


> please someone do a review of this device how you set it up and how well it works
> doc


Look at this thread and Matt gives a review comparing to the ADA Vuppa. http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...if-you-Pre-Order-by-5-31-USA-TBR-Members-Only


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to see one in a mini m.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

couple of SFBAAPS forum members has use this as part of group purchase for Eheim Skim350 and provide comments on that forum.
I see that the Matt also posted on Barr forum on earlier link as well.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> Looks good. Do you have a journal for that tank?
> 
> Have you considered moving it to the other side of the tank so the output doesn't counteract the flow of the tank?


I have not create a journal yet ... perhaps later, it take a slow start for this tank up to this point.

Thanks ... I might move to other side of the tank, the flow output on the eheim skim350 is not that strong however, and i have the spray bar on the other end, leave little space for eheim skim 350 on the front part corner.
I might still need a koralia to flow things better to reach to the other end.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Pre-ordered mine.  $43.99 after shipping for those who were wondering. They extended the pricing to 5/31 as well. The guy said the next order would probably be in and ready near the end of the first week of June.

Edit: After adjusting my Vuppa 3-4 times daily, I suddenly want more of these.....ADA has a horrible concept for a skimmer.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I got mine in today, its not that big at all, fits nicely in my 45-p, got it for 33 shipped to my door, might have been a pricing mistake. Its nice that it adds additional flow to the tank as well, cleaned my surface scum in 30 minutes, noticed more pearling from plants today. Absolutely quite once i adjusted the output down some. So far so good, good product and price.


----------

